# google chrome



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I did a restore on my computer and for some reason, I lost google chrome. When I click on the icon, nothing happens. How can I get the connection back without losing all my bookmarks. I have windows 8.1


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

If you're syncing to a Google account, all your bookmarks are backed up there. After you reinstall Chrome, if its settings got wiped, just login to the same Google account and it'll download them.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I am not syncing to a google account.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

frank b said:


> I am not syncing to a google account.


Oh... well in that case, this might help: how can i get my bookmarks back - Google Chrome Community

Then, make your life easier in case it ever happens again, and log Chrome into a Google account so they're backed up. Or, keep them backed up manually, but syncing them is easier and more reliable.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks, I'll check that out


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

So I need to reinstall chrome than try what they say?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

frank b said:


> So I need to reinstall chrome than try what they say?


If Chrome is gone, then yes you're going to have to reinstall it.

I'd probably skip the first method he gives, and try one or both of the last two.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I was looking in my program files and chrome is still listed. Does that mean anything or is it just gone.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

If I restore my computer back a few days, will that bring back chrome or cause more porblems


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

frank b said:


> I was looking in my program files and chrome is still listed. Does that mean anything or is it just gone.


You mean in 'Programs and Features', or when you search? If it's there, it should show up when you search for 'chrome'. In that case you can delete the icon that's not working, then create a new shortcut. If it's in Programs and Features but doesn't show up in a search, probably the restore nuked the program file but left the icon and the entry in Programs and Features. In that case you'd have to reinstall it.



frank b said:


> If I restore my computer back a few days, will that bring back chrome or cause more porblems


Isn't that what you did that started this mess? In any case, I don't think it would help; but if Chrome is gone, I suppose it wouldn't hurt to try it.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

1


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

First thing this morning I found the chrome setup file in my downloads folder and tested the compatibility and it reinstalled itself and everything is back - all the bookmarks. Thanks for your help. Praise the Lord.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Glad it worked. Don't forget to connect it to a Google account in case it happens again.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Or, both Firefox and Chromium (Chrome is the Google branded version Chromium with spyware included at no extra cost) have Bookmarks Manager in the settings under Bookmarks. It gives you the option to EXPORT your bookmards to an HTML file locally on your computer. This file can be opened by any browser and just click on one of links to go there. You can use this HTML file as your browser home page if you want. Might want to make a new updated one ever so often as you add bookmarks over the years.

I personally dont like linking everything to an account, makes it convenient, but at price of giving up privacy. Each to their own though.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

HermitJohn said:


> I personally dont like linking everything to an account, makes it convenient, but at price of giving up privacy. Each to their own though.


True, but sometimes it's a judgment call to give up a little privacy in some area for some functionality that would be difficult to get otherwise. One can still run browser addons to block trackers and keep them from linking all the data about you together, and that sort of thing.

I considered mentioning the privacy aspect, but those concerned about privacy don't use Google Chrome.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

"Or, both Firefox and Chromium (Chrome is the Google branded version Chromium with spyware included at no extra cost) have Bookmarks Manager in the settings under Bookmarks. It gives you the option to EXPORT your bookmarks to an HTML file locally on your computer. This file can be opened by any browser and just click on one of links to go there."

Thanks, I did not know about that feature.

Also, on utube, how do you stop the ads showing up before each video? They do not show up on chrome but on firefox, they do show up before each video. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Quick search and found two likely helpers. I havent used either so you just have to try them. Sure there are more if you search Mozilla addons. 









SponsorBlock - Skip Sponsorships on YouTube – Get this Extension for 🦊 Firefox (en-US)


Download SponsorBlock - Skip Sponsorships on YouTube for Firefox. Easily skip YouTube video sponsors. When you visit a YouTube video, the extension will check the database for reported sponsors and automatically skip known sponsors. You can also report sponsors in videos. Other browsers...




addons.mozilla.org













AdBlocker for YouTube™ – Get this Extension for 🦊 Firefox (en-US)


Download AdBlocker for YouTube™ for Firefox. Remove all annoying ads from YouTube.




addons.mozilla.org


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks


----------

